# Low/No-Sugar First Birthday Cake Ideas?



## huggingmama (Oct 17, 2005)

Looking down at a previous post reminded me that I need to figure out what to do for DS's first birthday "cake"--before the rest of the family starts shoving sugar down his throat. He's BFed with an ever-growing repertoire of solids, but there's a strong history of diabetes in our family, so we're being careful to avoid sugar--at least for a while. (Even though the family with the diabetes isn't careful to avoid sugar in their own diets... but that's another issue.) I know I'm going to get comments about "depriving" him of frosting, etc. Is there anything fun I can make for him and that the family can enjoy, too? I'm fine with their purchasing another cake (probably an ice cream one) for them, but I'd like DS to have something that is cake-like but low sugar. Something I can put candles in and maybe write on (but then, that would be frosting, wouldn't it?)? I'm used to making diabetic things for the family, but they have artificial sweetener, which I obviously wouldn't give to DS.

Suggestions? Is this even possible?


----------



## courtenay_e (Sep 1, 2005)

I posted a recipe a week or two back for a Vanilla Cake that is pretty darned great. It uses pure maple syrup rather than processed sugar. So, as a person who wants to process sugars/carbs more slowly, maple syrup would be better because it still has all the minerals in it (not processed...) that helps your body to process it...I think I'm getting it right. It's been a decade since I did the reading. Anyway, it's better for me (as a hypoglycemic) than white sugar. BTW, it was in another thread looking for a "healthy" birthday cake.


----------



## huggingmama (Oct 17, 2005)

Great! Is it just me, though, or is there no "Search" feature anymore? I can't seem to find it to search for the thread you posted. Can someone post a link to this thread?

Thanks!


----------

